# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > آموزش: آموزش GTK+

## َAhmad Hamzeei

سلام

1. آموزش آماده سازی محیط توسعه GTK+ در ویندوز شامل:
تست شده در Windows 8.1 Enterprise نسخه 64 بیتینصب محیط توسعه Codeblocksنصب کامپایلر TDM-GCCنصب GTK-Bundle و GTK Runtimeنصب Glade ابزار طراحی رابط کاربری

----------

